# Heads Up. The 08 Manitou MRD 80mm are in stock several places



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Disc only, but I found 3 stores with them in stock now. Jenson, and a few others said shipping tomorrow. Just a heads up in case anyone else was really waiting for these to hit the street...I'd buy one now, but I won't mention why again out of compassion to all who put up with my whining...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I've got one en-route, should have it soon. The magic question is, just how much will they really weigh?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

If it comes in under 1300g that would be good. No bosses.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Looks very pretty...:thumbsup:


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Some Guy said:


> I've got one en-route, should have it soon. The magic question is, just *how much will they really weigh*?


Purdy! Nice!

Kindly keep us posted then...

TIA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

Some Guy said:


> I've got one en-route, should have it soon. The magic question is, just how much will they really weigh?


 Please post weight


----------



## B_H (Oct 29, 2006)

My LBS got them today. I'll report the weight tomorrow.


----------



## knef (Jan 26, 2007)

crc says due in stock 27th september

yeah I'm realy curious about verified weights


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Where is this on Jenson? I can't find it.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

B_H said:


> My LBS got them today. I'll report the weight tomorrow.


 Does he have the carbon legs one?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Where is this on Jenson? I can't find it.


Hmm
m, it dropped off the 50-100mm category since this morning and is now in limbo

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK303A04-Manitou+R7+Mrd+Fork+08.aspx


----------



## B_H (Oct 29, 2006)

They had only R7 Elite. 80mm was 1504g and 100mm 1522g.:bluefrown:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Jenson fork listing doesn't indicate if it has the TPC or Absolute damper system. In fact it has very little real info listed. Chain Reaction Cycles is showing the two models showing up Sept 29/07.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

B_H said:


> They had only R7 Elite. 80mm was 1504g and 100mm 1522g.:bluefrown:


those aren't mrd forks, so that isn't too bad. i'm curious about the mrd but don't see them
taking 200g's out of them.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I found them here:
http://edinabike.com/page.cfm?PageI...rch&keywords=Manitou+Fork&gobutnsearch=Search
but sadly, no v-brake bosses on the MRD.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

peabody said:


> those aren't mrd forks, so that isn't too bad. i'm curious about the mrd but don't see them
> taking 200g's out of them.


There was a photo of an R7 MRD Carbon on a scale posted here a few days ago. The weight was 1350gr. With the carbon supposed to add 40gr, the standard MRD might actually come reasonable close to it's claimed weight.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

and on your right you have an r7 mrd with bosses - hooray!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice find! :thumbsup: 

I wonder if red is the only colour... I must be... :bluefrown:


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

I love you man, I really do.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

no, I believe the red comes in a dark grey/black too....not sure. If you know someone who works at a shop, have them check QBP. QBP has most of them in stock w/ pics and weight


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

wut, the Minute MRD is coming in thru axle? and the theme looks good actually. Ibis Mojo SL WTF build will be using 130mm Minute MRD thats soo cool, I wonder how much is it and when Manitou will update their site. Seem fork manufacturers are moving towards post mount nowadays


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

The minute MRD thru-axle is over a hundred dollars more than the PIKE 454...so there's no contest there. However, there's a claimed weight of 3.3 lbs for the 130mm thru-axle version. I was hoping for a 140mm version though in that gorgeous Carolina blue...(my school's colors)


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

New R7 at 700$ - Ouch! 
I was hoping to find one on closeout at Price Point - for about 199$


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

hmm the new Minute MRD offer in both QR and thru axle?


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

yes. from what I've seen, there will be a 100 qr, 130 qr, and 130 through-axle


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

cool, I wonder how much it would cost


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

what an hugly crown...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Dammit, mine arrived today but it's they shipped the V brake model. Argh.

Maybe I'll just offload it and buy another one.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

pics! pics! PICS!!! and anyone know when Manitou will update their site with the new products?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*weight???*



Some Guy said:


> Dammit, mine arrived today but it's they shipped the V brake model. Argh.
> 
> Maybe I'll just offload it and buy another one.


so please put in on a scale and let us know - thanks!


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

nino said:


> so please put in on a scale and let us know - thanks!


Of course. It's the first thing I'll do when I actually get my hands on it . It wasn't shipped directly to me, and the person who received it is scale-less. I should get a chance to weigh it within 24 hours though.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

You got a 80mm MRD with v brake bosses? Really? Where did you get it? I'll buy it off of you if you still want to get rid of it.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Well I've weighed it, but I forgot to take my camera . It came in at 1360gr - that's for the 80mm Candy Red MRD with V bosses. I'll have some photos tomorrow.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Who wants Candy!?


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

wow, thats purty and surprisingly, I start to see Manitour R7 forks again (after 1 year of silence)


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

What about this:

1- Go to a Digital Scale.
2 - Turn it on.
3 - Put that fork on it.
4 - Take a picture.
5 - Post it here.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Meh, it's red and goes *boing*, what more do you need?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> Well I've weighed it, but I forgot to take my camera . It came in at 1360gr - that's for the 80mm Candy Red MRD with V bosses. I'll have some photos tomorrow.


 There is only an advantage if it is stiffer than the SID, because this one is 1375g with poploc (70gr)...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Hrm... the new SID is rumored to be 1450 grams. I wonder how it rides (MRD 80mm)


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Batas said:


> There is only an advantage if it is stiffer than the SID, because this one is 1375g with poploc (70gr)...


The current R7 is stiffer than the SID, so the MRD should be too, even with the weight savings. I hope .


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Feb 2008 can't come soon enough for the 2008 SID w/ 32mm stacion tubes.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Why? You can buy a reba right now .


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Some Guy said:


> Why? You can buy a reba right now .


But isn't the Reba around 1650g ? The SID is claimed to be 1450g. 200 grams is quite a bit of weight difference.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmm how large is R7 stanctions?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

The R7 is 30mm, SID and Pace/DT 28.6, Reba/new SID/Fox 32mm.

The Reba World Cup had a claimed weight of 1530gr, so the new SID isn't *that* much lighter.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah, RS SID fans are pretty disappointed that they are not much weight drop in the new SID, I guess 2mm doesnt make much of a difference


----------



## zhenyok (Jan 28, 2007)

Some Guy said:


> Well I've weighed it, but I forgot to take my camera . It came in at 1360gr - that's for the 80mm Candy Red MRD with V bosses. I'll have some photos tomorrow.


Absolute or TPC?


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

What is 08 Manitou Absolute damping?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Absolute is their latest SPV damper. Unfortunetly I think the one they claimed as 2.7 Ibs is one of the disc-only ones with the TPC damper.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

I see, so the SPV has be relabelled as Absolute?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Theres allways a catch... :s


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

What is the difference between the TPC dampener and the SPV?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

This page sums it up pretty well: http://www.bike-eu.com/products/



> The Minute MRD will be available with either a cartridge TPC damper or with the new Absolute Damping System. Absolute Damping ranges from wide open to fully closed in six distinct clicks, with the four intermediate settings corresponding to varying degrees of platform.


I understand that to mean it's on the fly adjustable SPV. Pretty sweet. You can see from the photos Thylacine posted earlier than the Absolute lever is pretty big too, which should make adjusting it fairly easy.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah, it's just a simple air + rebound fork with the 'Absolute' thingie. It basically gives you six clicks of platform damping.

Or as I like to call it, six degrees of your fork not working


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

So the 80mm Absolute with with bosses and studs (18gr/pair) is 1359gr.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

wow, the fork axle is blue


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

Erin,

Is that with the full length steerer?

Thanks


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Yep, the steerer is uncut. On my 2006 R7 cutting it down to 200mm saved 30 grams.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

So 1359-18-X for disc brake only version? Say total of 1326 and assuming the casting for the bosses adds extra 15g.

That is a very viable option. Hurry up and install it and give us some feedback on how she rides.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

From the mtbr interbike sub forum

R7 Carbon









R7MRD (why is this one not red? Different travel?)









What is the difference? Is the carbon one any lighter? Or just gimick?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

notice on the first picture the paper description to the left on the table says MRD R7


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow! That black fork is exactly the one I've been dreaming of. Black, v-brake, and light. I just put in an order with my "guy", and requested black before red not even knowing if anything other than red was available. Ultimately, I'd take the carbon to go with my carbon bar ends, stem, spacers and bars, but I think I'd be pushing my luck hoping for a carbon v-brake version.

Thanks for those photos - made my day.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Why is it so hard to find information on these things? I don't get it... talk about poor marketing. I also can't believe that if you google answer manitou you can't find the manufacturer's website. You have to dig and dig to find http://www.hbsuspension.com/

So which one is the lightest one and how many variants are there? I think Rock Shock is going to have a nice run for their money by Manitou R7 MRD (provided it's reliable).


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

from http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/sea_otter_507

Sea Otter Classic Tech #5, April 23, 2007
New suspension bits, plus more parts for road and 'cross

"Manitou's XC-specific R7 platform goes on the MRD (Manitou Racing Development) diet and drops its weight to under 1.27kg (2.8lb) in the process. Much of the savings comes courtesy of a new Noble Air spring system which uses a single-valve, self-adjusting negative air spring instead of a coil. *An optional carbon fiber lower leg assembly adds some extra chassis rigidity (and snazzy appearance), but doesn't slough off any additional grams relative to the standard magnesium casting.* As with last year's model, travel options will be limited to 80mm- or 100mm-specific versions."


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Well it certainly will make RS regret announcing the 08 non-reduced weigh - beefed up stanctions SID


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

wheelhot said:


> Well it certainly will make RS regret announcing the 08 non-reduced weigh - beefed up stanctions SID


i wouldn´t say that. if the new SID is stiffer then this new R7, why should they regret it then?

Rockshox has give priority to get it stiff to a good weight, not build it as light as they can, as they did with the "lod" generation of SID


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

aint the REBA WC design for stiffness?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

The carbon version is supposed to be 30-40 grams heavier (there is a photo of a disc only carbon on a scale at 1350gr floating around somewhere), so that would seem right.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

I wonder if its cheaper then DT Swiss offering though


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I wouldn't get the DT fork even if it is cheaper. They are just Pace forks, and their lightest fork uses 28.6mm stanchions. The MRD won't be as stiff as a Fox or Reba, but it'll be stiffer than the Pace/DT fork.


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Have you ridden a Pace fork? Having come off riding a Fox 32mm stanchion for a number of years onto a Pace with 28.6mm stanchions I did not notice any decrease in stiffness.
There is more to stiffness than stanchion diameter - there is wall thickness, bushings, arch, crown, stiffness of lowers, etc. You have to look at the whole fork design and actually ride it for a while to give a fair verdict. 
I (like you) thought a Pace fork would be more noodly than my Fox but I was wrong - I certainly cant tell any difference.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Except stanchion diameter makes a bigger change in stiffness than wall thickness, and given how pretty much everyone uses al stanchions and magnesium lowers, there's only so much you can do in terms of thickness that simply going to a different diameter would solve faster and better.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

New Velonews has a "inside DT" story, and they specifically say the 28.6 are every bit as stiff as any competing fork including 32mm forks. They claim it's the carbon lowers and arch design that make it so. I'm paraphrasing here, but they measured deflection or something as higher. 

You'll see the new Manitou in a big way soon I bet. They have to do all new marketing materials with different people approving and creating it all. They had to get the 08 forks done for OEM purposes I suppose, so they are releasing some, but not quite ready for the big push.


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

wheelhot said:


> aint the REBA WC design for stiffness?


yea, but i wouldn´t be supriced if the new SID is stiffer


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, I'd argue that the vast, vast majority of in-plane flex would be from the uppers, the materials and tolerances for the bushings, and the crown, and the torsional flex would basically be the same.

Wrapping the lowers in carbon might add some stiffness to the lowers, but if the lowers basically aren't responsible for any of the flex, what's the benefit? May as well get some carbon stickers and save some weight.

In terms of availability, we got a few R7s and Minutes through our OE deal, but we need some more and Manitou/Answer/HB are in the process of moving states so I'm not sure how long it will take for wholesalers to be stocked up, or even when our extra forks will show up.

Think they'll be worth the wait though.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Find an old set of SID/Judy outers, and feel how flexy the fork is with those lowers mounted. Cut the arch between the legs, and feel how incredibly flexy it's now gotten. The difference is like night and day! A lot of the flex one feels in a fork while riding (cornering, pumping through undulations, jumping) is from the outer legs moving up and down independently, allowing the wheel to bend from side to side, changing the contact patch and therefore your balance. That's also why a fork becomes so much stiffer if you cut threads in the hub axle and screw in a M6 bolt on each side, the axle ends can no longer tilt off the dropouts. (Or use a 9mm QR like Sqraxle or DT Thru Bolt - most expensive front hubs can be modified to accept this - I've done it to my Extralite UltraHub SPD and several King hubs)

The Pace RC39 has an incredibly stiff arch compared to any fork I've tested this on, and that's why that fork is so stiff despite of it's measly 1 1/8" tubes. On a SID, you can easily bend the outers apart to double the distance between the dropouts. On the Pace, a similar force will only slightly flex the dropouts apart.


Ole.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

"A lot of the flex one feels in a fork while riding....is from the outer legs moving up and down independently"

:skep:

Err....I don't think so.


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Thylacine said:


> "A lot of the flex one feels in a fork while riding....is from the outer legs moving up and down independently"
> 
> :skep:
> 
> Err....I don't think so.


Err....I do think so. Ask yourself why a bigger diameter bolt through axle makes forks so much stiffer than thin diameter quick releases. Its because it holds the lowers more firmly together giving them less chance to move independantly - very little to do with stanchion diameter.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

How about this then.

Say you loosen the bolts in your stem. Do you then say to yourself "gee, these handlebars are flexy, I think I'll get bigger ones". No, you say "Gee I'm an idiot, my stem is loose."

What you're essentially saying is that in an assembly that is loosely attached, you can tell the difference between the flex of the individual parts as succinct to the 'flex' from the loose fit!

The vast majority of the flex you can feel in a suspension fork when riding is the uppers and crown in bending, in conjunction with the play afforded by the fit between the bushings and the uppers.

In torsion, it is still mostly in the uppers, but yes, if you improve the mechanical connection between the wheel and the lowers, any flex within the MECHANICAL FIT can be minimised.

However, if anyone thinks the 'majority' of the flex found within a suspension fork is in the lowers moving up and down independently, they need to put the pipe down.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok, try this: Put a zip tie around both uppers on a SID (which has the spring on only one side, and the rebound on the other - about as asymmetrical as you can get). Push down as hard as you can on the handlebars without bottoming. You'll be suprised to see how much difference there is between the two zip ties. That's the flex in the lowers, mainly the arch and the dropout/wheel interface. Now, replace the 5mm QR with bolts or a 9mm QR, and do the same thing. Much less difference between zip ties.

With a SID, I can feel how the whole bike pulls to one side when I preload the fork to jump over an obstacle on the trail. With the Pace, there's much less of this. Back/front-stiffness is about the same on the two forks, based on what I see when I brake.

I'm not denying that the stiffness of the crown also plays a large part of overall stiffness, but there's much to be gained from creating a stiffer connection of the dropouts, reducing independent leg movement.

Ole.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Easier way to test it in reality, find a basically flat section of trail with a bump on a corner that you ride thru while leaned over / turning. Try the double zip tie test going thru it and you'll see the difference more clearly with many forks. 

For that matter, given how so many fork makers make such a big point about how their new brace design is X stiffer for same weight, or whatever every few years (the very reason Manitou went to reverse arches in fact) is clearly evidence that a lot of flex comes from the lowers and that the fork makers know something you don't thylacine! Why don't you try telling Magura they don't need the double brace they're using on their forks because most of the flex is in the uppers and see if they don't laugh in your face.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

So what about the Magura forks? Anyone have an opinion on those or have had the privilege of seeing one up close?


----------



## smithy (Jun 28, 2006)

I saw them up close at the Magura stand at the fort william world champs. Very nice looking forks, appear to be well made. A lot of the WC riders seemed to be running them, they looked like they were very plush, especially compared to the riders using SID's! Haven't tried them myself yet though.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

After the "new fork rush" is finished, what would be the street price of the new R7 and Sid? In the past years it was not uncommon to see either forks on sale for about 250 (r7) or 350$ (sid). What would be the "springtime price" for the 2008 models? Another option would to grab one of the latest 2007 R7 (1450g) for a closeout price.
What would you do?
fab


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> For that matter, given how so many fork makers make such a big point about how their new brace design is X stiffer for same weight, or whatever every few years (the very reason Manitou went to reverse arches in fact) is clearly evidence that a lot of flex comes from the lowers and that the fork makers know something you don't thylacine! Why don't you try telling Magura they don't need the double brace they're using on their forks because most of the flex is in the uppers and see if they don't laugh in your face.


Yeah, it's evidence of marketing. What, didn't notice how it was becoming almost impossible to tell a RS and a Manitou appart before they looked over the pond and saw a reversed arch?

By that logic, inverted forks mustn't work at all, because they have no 'arch', and all those downhillers that use them must be on forks as flexy as a SID.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> Yeah, it's evidence of marketing. What, didn't notice how it was becoming almost impossible to tell a RS and a Manitou appart before they looked over the pond and saw a reversed arch?


Perhaps impossible for you but I could tell them apart. They've rarely ever done arches the same way (Manitou tended to go for beefy and oversized, rockshox more sculptured and minimalist). For that matter, pace was hardly innovative in rear arches as they've been a feature on motorcycle forks for decades.



> By that logic, inverted forks mustn't work at all, because they have no 'arch', and all those downhillers that use them must be on forks as flexy as a SID.


I was gonna mention "explain why all non-inverted forks use braces, even when they run discs only" but you probably don't know the answer, or understand it for that matter. Inverted forks with the exception of the halson inversions all got away without a brace because they all relied on oversized hub axles clamped securely to the lowers as well as massively oversized stanchion tubes. The first inverted fork, the Mountain Cycles San Andreas used a bolt-on bullseye front hub, and later versions used a pulstar hub with an axle that worked much like a thru axle. It passed thru the dropout side on the left leg of the fork and threaded into the dropout of the right leg.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Thylacine said:


> How about this then.
> 
> Say you loosen the bolts in your stem. Do you then say to yourself "gee, these handlebars are flexy, I think I'll get bigger ones". No, you say "Gee I'm an idiot, my stem is loose."
> 
> ...


Uhhh, yeah, okay. You just pass that pipe over here where it can be handled. 'Cause you sure as heck can't.

And you're a builder?!??!?!??! :eekster:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I think he's just a "designer" who's good with cad-software and gets others to do the actual machining/welding. Maybe he thinks he's like Doug Bradbury who went from frame building to suspension forks (doug however actually was smart, and thylacine is just pretending to be smart).

Oh and are you ready to trade the 29er in on a 650b yet? Maybe finally get to use that Ti frame again (setup as a 650b) eh?


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> I think he's just a "designer" who's good with cad-software and gets others to do the actual machining/welding. Maybe he thinks he's like Doug Bradbury who went from frame building to suspension forks (doug however actually was smart, and thylacine is just pretending to be smart).
> 
> Oh and are you ready to trade the 29er in on a 650b yet? Maybe finally get to use that Ti frame again (setup as a 650b) eh?


BUWHWHAHHHAHHAHAHAAA!!!!!!!!!! Dude, had you not put in that last comment you'd have gotten SUCH A PINCH!  

Me? No, I want my suspension back (been playing with 17"-wheeled bikes this year  ). I wanna 96 The Bastard! Hard finding a Lefty Max for a decent price. Want that ti frame back? P.M.

Oh, and to keep things related to the original thread ..... errr, ummmm, yay Manitou! Way to bring back the ol' MRD name that means NOTHING of what it did when it was actually something that was good ..... for elite racers.


----------



## MajorPain (Dec 25, 2005)

The weight of these MRD forks seems high. I have an 80mm R7 MRD and it weights 2.7 pounds. I also have a 130mm Minute MRD with TPC damping and it weights 3.15 pounds.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Its weight is lighter then DT Swiss offering


----------



## MajorPain (Dec 25, 2005)

Here's some photos of the 130mm Minute MRD with TPC damping and a disc only casting.

1427g is 3.15 pounds!


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

MajorPain said:


> The weight of these MRD forks seems high. I have an 80mm R7 MRD and it weights 2.7 pounds. I also have a 130mm Minute MRD with TPC damping and it weights 3.15 pounds.


I know the V bosses add weight, and the absolute damper probably does too, but 1225gr? That would make the TPC version 100gr lighter than the absolute version I have. Seems strange. Got a photo of the R7 on a scale too?


----------



## caballero (Nov 20, 2004)

if these are coming in at 1220g i could drop almost 450g from my f100x :thumbsup: wonder what they ride like ?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

It seems unlikely. So far we've seen one carbon model at 1350gr, and one V brake model at 1341 (exc studs), so I doubt the 80mm non-carbon TPCs are going to weigh 1225gr. I'd love to be proven wrong, but I just can't see how they would be that much lighter.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Has anyone installed one and taken it for a spin yet? I'm curious how well it rides.


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Ride report please....*

Is the carbon one actually stiffer than the normal alloy one?


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Well guess we need to wait for ride reports then. And I like the new Minute font design and colours, good job Manitou ..... so far. Is the MRD cheaper then Pace/DT Swiss?


----------



## SmashWings (Jan 4, 2006)

MajorPain said:


> Here's some photos of the 130mm Minute MRD with TPC damping and a disc only casting.
> 
> 1427g is 3.15 pounds!


could you post a photo from the R7 MRD weight? that weight (1225 - 2.7) would be incredible for that kind of fork.

Thanks!


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

haha, thats funny. 

EVERYTHING is cheaper than a DT Swiss, even a Lefty carbon at retail!

MSRP is $1350 on those DT forks.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

What is that, twice what they were under the Pace badge? Those DT stickers must be expensive! .


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

wow!. Thats crazy, so it Pace still selling forks or all will be relabelled as DT Swiss?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

DT bought Pace's fork division. Production of the forks is being moved to Switzerland, and the idea is that the move will mean better built and more reliable forks. I am under the impression this hasn't actually happened yet though, and current DT forks are still being made in Pace's facilities. DT forks might be interesting in a couple of years, but right now I see them as no more than Pace forks with different stickers.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

> DT bought Pace's fork division. Production of the forks is being moved to Switzerland, and the idea is that the move will mean better built and more reliable forks. I am under the impression this hasn't actually happened yet though, and current DT forks are still being made in Pace's facilities. DT forks might be interesting in a couple of years, but right now I see them as no more than Pace forks with different stickers.


I guess you are right. But dang its soo freaking expensive and Manitou MRD Minute is lighter then Pace offering


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

That's strange, there has been speculation that the DT Swiss XRC 100 is approx $1200 AUD RRP in Australia - approx $1050 USD.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirt Works (the Australian DT Swiss distributor) tends to set it's RRPs fairly optimistically though. There would be a lot more margin in the MSRP than the Australian RRP I would expect. That is still a big difference though.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Are the 'R7 colors model-specific, or the same model may be available in different colors? 

Also, any idea about the RRP for the three models?
fab


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

I know for a definate fact that some German online bike part stores have the XRC 100 currently available for 810 EUROs; and that's including VAT.

However, Fox forks tend to vary in price depending on country as well...so it should be interesting when Dirtworks gets them in.


----------



## MajorPain (Dec 25, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my 100mm R7 MRD with TPC damping. The steer tube is cut with a star nut installed and the fork is disc brake only.

As you can see, the weight is only 1233g or 2.72 pounds! That pretty darn amazing for a 100mm fork!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmashWings (Jan 4, 2006)

MajorPain said:


> Here are some pictures of my 100mm R7 MRD with TPC damping. The steer tube is cut with a star nut installed and the fork is disc brake only.
> 
> As you can see, the weight is only 1233g or 2.72 pounds! That pretty darn amazing for a 100mm fork!!!!!!!!


Superb weight!! how long is the steer tube now?


----------



## gal (Jan 23, 2004)

wow thats super light.
where did you bought it?
did you ride yet?


----------



## MajorPain (Dec 25, 2005)

The steer tube of the 100mm R7 MRD is cut to 210mm.

Yes, I rode it and I must say it rocks! The spring rate is very linear with a slight progression at the end which makes it feel bottomless. It is also very plush and active with the damper open. I rode it down some of my local trails that many people call freeride/downhill trails and I had no problems. It takes big hits very well.


----------



## Danne (Feb 1, 2004)

Are those 2008 R7 available with handlebar mounted remote lockout ?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

From what I've read, they will be yeah.


----------



## caballero (Nov 20, 2004)

hell yeah, Anyone know what colors the MRD R7's come in (TPC version) i think i might pick one up and hopefully they ride nice. If so i can drop 450g over the f100 !


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

AFAIK your options are Red, possibly black, or the carbon model.


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone happen to know what the real weight is of a Fox F100RL? I'm trying to decide between that and a minute elite 100mm (R7 is a possibility too. I just want the stiffness of 32mm stanchions)


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

bobbyOCR said:


> Anyone happen to know what the real weight is of a Fox F100RL? I'm trying to decide between that and a minute elite 100mm (R7 is a possibility too. I just want the stiffness of 32mm stanchions)


don´t know exatly, but i would gues it´s around 1700 gram for a F100RL


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

wow, so is the red R7 not with carbon lowers? Is the carbon lower version lighteR?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

2008 F100RL should be around 1500-1550gms with a cut steer tube and a star nut, with the disc only lowers.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

bobbyOCR said:


> Anyone happen to know what the real weight is of a Fox F100RL? I'm trying to decide between that and a minute elite 100mm (R7 is a possibility too. I just want the stiffness of 32mm stanchions)


I weighed a F100RLC 2008, uncut, without v-brake bosses at 1602g. The F120RLC came in at 1701g.

Ole.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The RLC is a bit more than 0.1 pounds heavier than the RL


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

wheelhot said:


> wow, so is the red R7 not with carbon lowers? Is the carbon lower version lighteR?


no, just stiffer, more rigid


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the weights. Looks like I'll keep the fox fork....


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

MajorPain said:


> Here are some pictures of my 100mm R7 MRD with TPC damping. The steer tube is cut with a star nut installed and the fork is disc brake only.
> 
> As you can see, the weight is only 1233g or 2.72 pounds! That pretty darn amazing for a 100mm fork!!!!!!!!


Does the TPC have lockout, or only low speed compression adjust?

Ole.


----------



## MajorPain (Dec 25, 2005)

low speed compression adjust only.


----------



## bn_acyclist (Jun 6, 2006)

*More Manitou*

I know this is about the MRD 80 mm but i'm going to add this one in just so we can get a refrence about the listed weight vs. actual weight.
I just installed my 08 Manitou Minute Elite Absoulte IT w/20mm axel. The weight of it came in at 3.88 lbs. uncut steerer and without the 20mm axel installed or the housing and switch for the IT adjusment. 
The listed weight is 3.65. I'm asuming that's for the quick release version.

By the way it rides very well. The IT adjustment works as claimed. The stiffness seems right on the money and the action is extreamly nice'n plush. The absolute platform does a very nice job of handling Bob. Off, it's very supple and on, it can be very stiff or anywhere inbetween. I've been a long time Fox fan and I can say that i'm not going to miss them, they are both very nice forks. This fork was chosen over a 08 TALAS. However I've only had one test ride on it, mostly on slickrock, so we'll see if it holds up.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Ole said:


> Now, replace the 5mm QR with bolts or a 9mm QR, and do the same thing. Much less difference between zip ties.
> 
> Ole.


So what is this thing? It is a picture from CK website. Does it fit in any ISO Disc hub?

I like the idea of a better handling front end.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

elephant said:


> So what is this thing? It is a picture from CK website. Does it fit in any ISO Disc hub?
> 
> I like the idea of a better handling front end.


It's for rear hubs only.

Ole.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Ole,

That is a shame. Can King front hubs be converted to a larger QR or bolts? For that matter which hubs can have this done? I really like your suggestion but I would need to know which hubs actually can accept a different QR.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

elephant said:


> Ole,
> 
> That is a shame. Can King front hubs be converted to a larger QR or bolts? For that matter which hubs can have this done? I really like your suggestion but I would need to know which hubs actually can accept a different QR.


It can be done on any hub with an oversize axle, where the axle is hollow and has an inner diameter of 9mm or more, and the axle ends step down to a 5mm hole for the QR. King, DT, Hope, Extralite, 970-series XTR and many more.

Here's a King axle that's been modified. It's done on a lathe, but you can do it at home too. Use a hack saw to cut off the 9mm axle ends, and then drill the hole up to 9mm. It's best to use a drill press, and start with 5.5mm and increase in 0.5mm steps to make sure the hole remains centered.










Ole.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

OK. I think I get it.
Are there bolt-on 9mm skewers?


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes, Hadley makes them. I use it on my XC racebike, with Extralite UltraHubs SPD hubs.


Ole.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Da*n! These days most of the fork makers shifted to PM especially what I'm eyeing for... That's another big spending to do, converting my IS BR-M975 to a *PM* Just for a measly WS of 200-300grams... Might be worthwhile...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

More specifically any hub which uses cartridge bearings can be converted with just a new axle. The various "skraxle" type hubs which were first done by Specialized but have now been copied by Ritchey and DT among others for example have all run cartridge bearings.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> More specifically any hub which uses cartridge bearings can be converted with just a new axle. The various "skraxle" type hubs which were first done by Specialized but have now been copied by Ritchey and DT among others for example have all run cartridge bearings.


Well, not quite. The axle needs to be large enough to allow a 9mm skewer to pass through it. DT340 uses a smaller axle, so does older Hope hubs, as well as some Ringle hubs.

Ole.


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> 2008 F100RL should be around 1500-1550gms with a cut steer tube and a star nut, with the disc only lowers.


You are spot on. 08 F100RL cut, starnut, disc only came in at 1548g. Not bad for fox.


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

If price was not an issue but weight and reliability is........what would you guys pick Manitou R7 MRD 100mm or DT Swiss XRC 100?????

Mulling fork decisions on a HT build I am working on........


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

It's too soon to tell. I'm in the same boat. 

Apparently all of the glitches have been worked out of the Pace RC39 C-type in the XRC 100. I'm most likely going to order one when they are released in January in Australia.


----------



## B_H (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone got more riding impressions on new R7?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*short ride*



B_H said:


> Has anyone got more riding impressions on new R7?


i just did a short spin around the block on a 100mm MRD Absolute. i was really impressed by the stiffness and smoothness of the fork. it was adjusted too soft for my likings but it literally has NO stiction at all. very impressive.

it was installed in a Scale and i didn't like the handling of the Scale with such a long fork but that's on another sheet. i like it quick and agile...


----------



## ferny (Sep 18, 2005)

> it was installed in a Scale


Pic??


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*pic*



ferny said:


> Pic??


it's not my bike if that was what you wished to see...the MRDs seem to vary big time in weight. the ones i got to weigh all were over 1400g...


----------



## MajorPain (Dec 25, 2005)

That weight is VERY, VERY disappointing. Apparently the boys at Hayes decided to add OVER 0.25 pounds (~115g) to the fork. 


I wonder if they also reduced the performance?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*even worse...*



MajorPain said:


> That weight is VERY, VERY disappointing. Apparently the boys at Hayes decided to add OVER 0.25 pounds (~115g) to the fork.
> 
> I wonder if they also reduced the performance?


this was the carbon which we all know is heavier than the regular MRD. BUT i also weighed another, regular MRD disc-only (100mm, Absolut) at 1430g!

very disappointing indeed. but they perform great.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

1430g is 'disappointing'? The ones we have here weigh in the vicinity of 1360g, and the disc versions will be even lighter.

How about going with a fork that actually works vs some lightweight piece of poo that uses a scrap piece of mattress foam for a damper, or is so flexible you turn the bars but keep going straight?


----------



## MajorPain (Dec 25, 2005)

Thylacine said:


> How about going with a fork that actually works vs some lightweight piece of poo that uses a scrap piece of mattress foam for a damper, or is so flexible you turn the bars but keep going straight?


Now that is just silly talk. First you need to understand what changes were made in the fork to know where the weight was added. Adding weight does not necessarily add stiffness.

Did Hayes add oil volume? Did they, replace some machined Aluminum with die cast Zinc? Did they increase wall thickness of components to reduce manufacturing costs?

Also, the claim that the carbon fiber wrapped casting adds stiffness if 100% bunk! It is only a cosmetic wrap for aesthetic appeal it is NOT a structural component.


----------



## ferny (Sep 18, 2005)

MRD abslolute on training partner, Epic Sworks and older R7 clik it....


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

MajorPain said:


> Now that is just silly talk. First you need to understand what changes were made in the fork to know where the weight was added. Adding weight does not necessarily add stiffness.
> 
> Did Hayes add oil volume? Did they, replace some machined Aluminum with die cast Zinc? Did they increase wall thickness of components to reduce manufacturing costs?
> 
> Also, the claim that the carbon fiber wrapped casting adds stiffness if 100% bunk! It is only a cosmetic wrap for aesthetic appeal it is NOT a structural component.


It's all silly talk, mate. If you're so crushed, just go buy a German A!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Those wheels and fork don´t go too well with that beautiful frame... White wheels? C'mon! And the fork has too many course... High front.

I prefer something like this


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Oo, sweet bike and the fork compliment the bike completely


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



Batas said:


> Those wheels and fork don´t go too well with that beautiful frame... White wheels? C'mon! And the fork has too many course... High front.
> 
> I prefer something like this


i agree. although you have too many different colours for my taste.i don't like the white fork at all...have here re-painted.that's what i did to my originally blue metallic SID. and get a nice seatpost. and this cheap and ultra-heavy seatposts does not belong on such a sweet ride.

"retro"-SID without any SPVABSOLUTETERRALOGICLOCKOUT and only 63mm of travel.it works not as good as the MRD i tried but good enough to go fast still.i'm not riding DH against the clock
i will have to measure the inseam lenght of such a 100mm MRD but to me it seemed as if it was about 3-4cm higher in the front making for a slow handling bike. that's about a 1-2 degree change in headangle, seatangle and a raise of the BB as well...completely changing the geometry of a sweet racebike.

that said: i might try out a canti-version 80mm MRD soon...the ones i have on hand are all red and i don't like this red at all. i'm waiting for some black ones.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Have to agree with you... Still waiting for a New Ultimate 34,9mm carbon seatpost to get out... Or tune... Whatever comes out first... I also wanted a black fork, but I was getting trouble in finding it... Hey, its like Mike Scott from Waterboys says, "Just one sweet step at a time..."


----------



## ferny (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks, so the wheelset are a Tune Race Disc: King+King+Aerolite 32 3x+ Ztr Race
Only 1235 gr and tubeless Kit Stan: Yellow Tape+Valves+Liquid NoTubes.

This fork has a lot of training days ( around 2 mouths ) on a several conditions. In wet and dry..mud..100% right...


----------



## spooky817 (Feb 8, 2008)

@ Ferny

can you post pics of the wheels on scales? Or better also a list of individual weights? Can't believe your weight of 1235g. I got princess and Kong superscharf both 32 hole lased to 320g rims and dt aerolite and alloy nipples and they weigh substancially more than yours! Can't see where yours are lighter!  

thanks in advance and greetings from another tune fan...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

MRD R7 looks like a nice fork, I'd like to try one out... very surprising (or not?) how much variance there is in these weights everyone is getting. 
I think carbon fiber may be one of the only things that can possibly get a weight weenie to actually add weight... that desire for the exotic pattern must be hard to resist for some!









...and seriously, I cannot believe I just read this entire thread. I feel like I'm on pinkbike, or some a.d.d. rehab forum... this thread is all over the place here, and so full of jivetalk that has nothing to do with the topic I almost forgot why I opened this thread!?


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

far out! 
my 2008 R7 elite SPVABSOLUTETERRALOGICLOCKOUT (DISC) weight at 1600 with star nut and cut to 8inches
I would suggest to you all to buy next model up or two model above mine.
But I'm happy, it feels good and its good lookin fork.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd certainly agree with you, wannabeRacer!

Thought I'd post mine here as well...

*Cut already, ~2 inches taken off*

*Manitou R7 MRD Absolute 100mm*

Porky, isn't it? 

Had plenty of spare time early this morning. Able to logged an ~18 miler at the nearby trail, consisting of fire roads, some nice rooty sections with a bit of singletracks, dry, loose over hardpack left and right... With a few intial tweaks, was blown away how the R7 played - stable going uphills (seated and standing), then plush going downhills. Responsive engaging small bumps. Still needs more time tinkering with SPV and stuff. Fine tuning part sets in...

If everything has been set well, need to ride it alot!

So far, it looks promising from here.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*too heavy!*



Onie said:


> I'd certainly agree with you, wannabeRacer!
> 
> Thought I'd post mine here as well...
> 
> ...


those forks are too heavy!

and it would be nice if you would get some sort of a guideline for the pressure settings but there is no such numbers in the manual, nor on the website and when the Manitou-guys were asked they also had no idea:madmax: :madmax:

worst of all over here in germany there's the rumor that Manitou has some sort of patent claims which might be the reason those forks still haven't been released over here. it seems another manufacturer (FOX?) is hindering Manitou from selling the forks....to be verified but that's what german Manitou seems to say.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Spoke with Manitou in anticipation of buying my new fork, and here's what they told me:

Availability is limited right now by their supply from the factory so most of the MRD forks aren't yet available, although a limited number were released right away (Oct/Nov) and sold out very quickly. As far as colours go, the MRD forks are apparently available to retailers in "Candy Red" only (Elite is available in "primer"). The carbon and black ones are OEM only, sent to manufacturers for spec on full bikes, presumably in addition to a limited number to their elite sponsored racers. According to the Manitou guys, there's apparently no really noticeable difference in stiffness between the carbon-wrapped and normal versions, despite what the early reports on the web were saying. They said it was a cosmetic thing they did at the request of some manufacturers.

As far as technical details, the Absolute damper is a manually adjustable version of Snap-valve SPV. The damper is lighter and relies on the turn of a dial instead of pre-set air pressure. Air spring is set according to initial sag recommendations, and adjusted for rider preference just like their previous forks. Both TPC and Absolute MRD models use smaller internal air cartridges, lighter damper cartridges, deeper bore hollow crowns, and butted steer tubes to save weight over the "elite" model. TPC and Absolute versions of the MRD forks should be roughly the same weight.

All this is according to Manitou over the phone so take it from them, not me. I for one am really excited about the new version, colour aside. They looked really impressive at interbike, and I was very happy with my previous R7 aside from the fact that I couldn't adjust it during a race in any way. There are enough giant climbs followed by harrowing and technical descents here in CO and the NMBS that the ability to change the damping during a race will be really nice. Plus, I'm going to 100mm on my 07 Scott Scale and saving weight at the same time, both of which will be a plus. The razor handling with 80mm is fine for really short races, but after an hour of punishment on the hardtail, a little more travel and the slightly slacker angle will give just a little forgiveness for fatigue-induced handling mistakes.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Awesome writeup! Very informative! For your initiative - Kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Hardtailforever said:


> Plus, I'm going to 100mm on my 07 Scott Scale and saving weight at the same time, both of which will be a plus. The razor handling with 80mm is fine for really short races, but after an hour of punishment on the hardtail, a little more travel and the slightly slacker angle will give just a little forgiveness for fatigue-induced handling mistakes.


i rode my friends Scale with a 100mm MRD....this fork ruins the Scales handling completely. the MRD is already longer than other forks but the 100 is raising the front to the moon. no good really!! i warned you.

remember that not only the head angle changes but also the wheelbase,seatangle and BB height. this throws off the weight distribution of the Scale completey.it felt really,really awkward. just believe me.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

nino said:


> i rode my friends Scale with a 100mm MRD....this fork ruins the Scales handling completely.


Out of curiosity, Nino, what does your friend think of his new fork on that bike? Merely from an academic standpoint, not to criticize or discredit your opinion, but for the sake of discussion. The reason I ask is that I rode my scale last year with an 80mm R7 Platinum all year and felt as though a little more height would do me some good, and the ride height of the new forks doesn't sound like they're any different (the 100mm R7mrd isn't different than the 100mm R7 platinum from last year). I know how you feel about how the scale should be set up, but I'm curious to know how your friend feels about it, now that it's on his bike.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

nino said:


> i rode my friends Scale with a 100mm MRD....this fork ruins the Scales handling completely. the MRD is already longer than other forks but the 100 is raising the front to the moon. no good really!! i warned you.
> 
> remember that not only the head angle changes but also the wheelbase,seatangle and BB height. this throws off the weight distribution of the Scale completey.it felt really,really awkward. just believe me.


Lower the stem a few mm to get back the handlebar position, and move and tilt the seat forwards, and the only difference is the slacker stearing angle. Moving the body back and forth will compress the fork more or less, giving you the appropriate steering angle for any given situation.

Ole.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Ole said:


> Lower the stem a few mm to get back the handlebar position, and move and tilt the seat forwards, and the only difference is the slacker stearing angle. Moving the body back and forth will compress the fork more or less, giving you the appropriate steering angle for any given situation.
> 
> Ole.


 No good. If you mess up the angles, you will never get the same handling.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

What I'm saying is that, with a change in aprox one degree steering angle, you can compensate a lot by using body english to retain the original qualities. If a front or dual suspension bike is perfect with a certain geometry, and if you change it by one degree, you can compensate well enough that it won't ruin the bike. If you use 100mm because you like a little slacker angles for the downhills, you can pull yourselves forward during curves at lower speeds to get the sharp steering back. If you don't know how to do this, it helps to practice with a 160mm travel dual suspension bike on narrow, winding trails. With a rigid bike, there's not much you can do, so there it's much more important that the steering angles is just right for what is most important to you.


Ole.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Ole said:


> What I'm saying is that, with a change in aprox one degree steering angle, you can compensate a lot by using body english to retain the original qualities. If a front or dual suspension bike is perfect with a certain geometry, and if you change it by one degree, you can compensate well enough that it won't ruin the bike. If you use 100mm because you like a little slacker angles for the downhills, you can pull yourselves forward during curves at lower speeds to get the sharp steering back. If you don't know how to do this, it helps to practice with a 160mm travel dual suspension bike on narrow, winding trails. With a rigid bike, there's not much you can do, so there it's much more important that the steering angles is just right for what is most important to you.
> 
> Ole.


 I can only agree with you if when you put your weight on the front wheel you compress the fork and lower the height... To compensate... But how can anyone ride like that? By the way I see it, if you change the angles, you change the ride, and cannot compensate with weight... I only do XC, so cannot comment on DH and such...


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

That's exactly what I'm doing. You push the bike back and forth underneath you, or pull your upper body down or push back, depending on what you want the bike to do. It makes a huge difference in how aggressively you can ride.

I race XC on a 2x100mm travel bike, and trailriding on a 2x160mm bike.


Ole.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Ole said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing. You push the bike back and forth underneath you, or pull your upper body down or push back, depending on what you want the bike to do. It makes a huge difference in how aggressively you can ride.
> 
> I race XC on a 2x100mm travel bike, and trailriding on a 2x160mm bike.
> 
> Ole.


Ole,
sorry - but geometry is THE main factor that seperates all bikes from each other. if one could just compensate by moving the seat or stem or his body fore and aft geometry wouldn't have such an affect on different bikes.

oh by the way - i ride a full rigid, 63mm HT, and 330mm MXer...i know what body english is all about

i have my Scale setup with a shortish 01 SID with just 63mm of travel. i like the agressive and nervous handling. 80mm forks are ok as well but the bike i used with the MRD 100 felt completely awkward. steering gets slow, it pushes over the front and going into turns there is a point where the bike want's to fall inside the corner on itself (sorry - i don't have the correct english words to describe it). for me it is completely offbalanced.

the fork however felt good. it was plenty stiff and super supple.

@Hardtailforever:
my friend did 1 or 2 rides and just after that sold the fork. as easy as that !


----------

